# BIOS Beep Codes



## Troy210 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hello all, 

I have been having a nightmarish problem with solving the mystery of why my system will not boot. I think I have done everything everyone has suggested to me, and I'm just flat out of ideas. So I put everything back together and I finally get some beep codes, before I was getting nothing. 

My code was 1-3-1  One long beep, 3 short beeps, followed a second later by another short beep. 

The bios is Phoenix Award Bios. 

Thank you all.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 12, 2009)

call ASUS and find out?


----------



## Troy210 (Sep 12, 2009)

Arn't the beep codes from the BIOS and not ASUS?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 12, 2009)

Best to check the manual (sometimes has a list, sometimes doesn't) or contact the manufacturer (might be under a FAQ on their site).  Manufacturers author their own BIOS based on an AMI or Phoenix backbone.


----------



## Troy210 (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah, I checked the manual, and nada. Thanks though


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 12, 2009)

Hope this helps.

Asus trouble guide:http://support.asus.com/pcassistant/pcassistant.aspx?SLanguage=en-us

  Asus beep code reference:http://support.asus.com/pcassistant/pdf/BeepTable_en-us.pdf

Asus's explanationlease refer to POST beep code below for reference on how to resolve this issue:
(1) One long two Short: No RAM modules are detected. If you are hearing this Beep code when all RAM modules are removed, while system no longer beep or POST after RAM modules are installed, then it simply means the RAM modules installed are not compatible with each other, or not compatible with the motherboard. Please replace your RAM modules if possible.
(2) One long three Short: No VGA card detected. If you are hearing this beep code while having no VGA cards installed, and system still refuse to output Any display After installing your VGA card, it simply means your VGA card is not functioning as it Should. Please replace your VGA card if possible (Note: If you Are experiencing this problem on motherboards with built-in VGA function, then it may be a result of incompatible RAM modules. Please replace your RAM modules if possible.)

Phoenix post & beep code PDFs:http://www.phoenix.com/NR/rdonlyres/320A0046-F6B2-41F8-8DEE-1CD7D4B78F12/0/biosawardpostcode.pdf 
http://www.phoenix.com/NR/rdonlyres/81E6C43C-93BD-4097-A9C4-62F05AAD6025/0/biospostcode.pdf


----------



## Troy210 (Sep 12, 2009)

Fantastic, thank you sooo much. I'll play with my system and see what's what, and post back when done. Thanks again!


----------



## btarunr (Sep 12, 2009)

llllllllllll said:


> My code was 1-3-1  One long beep, 3 short beeps, followed a second later by another short beep.
> 
> The bios is Phoenix Award Bios.
> 
> Thank you all.



Your system isn't able to transfer VBIOS to the main memory, or a related component on the mainboard is damaged. I had this problem with an ASUS board in the past. In my case it was unrecoverable.


----------



## Troy210 (Sep 12, 2009)

I tested with another mobo and used the same ram and video card. Got the same result minus beep codes. No video. It's either my video card is dead, or all 4 sticks of ram are dead. Most likely 1 of the 4 is dead. But I did try them one at a time, and still have no video or beep codes on the 2nd mobo.


----------



## a_ump (Sep 12, 2009)

do u not have your user manual? they have all the beep code definitions in them. at least my 680i and friends AMD mobo do


----------



## HUD199 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Asus P5QL beep code*

Problem: New RAM stopped boot.

Error code: One long + 3 short = ram or video card problem.

Addition of Crucial RAM [Crucial 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model CT2KIT25664AA800] 

Suggestion from Crucial Tech Support: Upgrade Bios.

1. Completed Bios upgrade to September 2009.
    Result: no boot. same beeps 1 long + 3 short

2. Replaced original RAM = 2 ea X 1 GB
3. Booted into SETUP
4. Changed Memory Voltage from 1.85 up to 1.90 v.
5. Changed Frequency from AUTO to 800
6. Replaced old RAM with 2 new RAM sticks.
7. Boot proceeded normal. HOORAY!
8. Added two more RAM sticks. Total = 8 Gig
9. Much thanks to the earlier posters and to Crucial Tech Support!


----------



## overclocking101 (Jul 15, 2010)

doesnt the above state 1 long 3 short is a video issue?? thats what it always has been for me. sounds like your card is dead or not getting power, maybe its the ram, but i would try another gpu if you have one handy.


----------



## HUD199 (Jul 15, 2010)

All fixed. The beep codes refer to either/or video or ram. Everything works fine now.

Thanks for the input!


----------

